# brake rotors?



## 98se-rNOS (Aug 11, 2003)

I've just bought some axxis ultimate brake pads and went to put them on and noticed just how badly scored the rotors are. I've already turned them once and don't think I could do it again, so I'm on the lookout for some rotors. I'd like cross drilled only because I've heard that the slotted wear out the pads quicker by acting like razor blades on them. Anyone know if this is true or not. Also..can anyone tell me where I can find cross drilled rotors for my 200...for cheap? Hoping to not spend over 250 for all four. Thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Cross-drilled are worse than slotted -- all those holes act like stress risers giving those rotors a tendency to crack. If you aren't racing, solid rotors will give you your best performance.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Whats so good about slotted rotors? Please explain. I'd love to hear this.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i heard it helps cooling...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

How so?

And at the same time, what is so good about drilled rotors?

...as anyone that follows my posts can tell, I'm fucking fed up with hearsay.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Slotted rotors are "pimp", X-drilled rotors are "pimp plus", and slotted/xdrilled are "pimp max". 

Seriously though, can anybody find some independant test?

I am in no way an expert on this, but I would think slotted rotors would work well if they do infact(so they say) cut the pads a little more than normal rotors. To keep the pads from glazing. I would belive that slotted and x-drill rotors keep the pads from hydroplaning on there own gases, but 1. I thought modern pads didnt do that, 2. how noticeable is it when pads hydroplane, 3. is hydroplaning for real?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Slotted rotors are usefull on rally cars and on car that see a lot of water.

If anyone wants opinions/facts of experts, let me know.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

98se-rNOS said:


> *Also..can anyone tell me where I can find cross drilled rotors for my 200...for cheap? Hoping to not spend over 250 for all four. Thanks! *


Yeah, ultimates will do that. That's why I don't run them on the street. If you REALLY want drilled rotors and you have the stock brakes, you can get them for about 35/each +shipping at Nopionline. I'll stick to my $25 Autozone rotors though, thank you. : P


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...if ya need info on what slotted/cross-drilled does for a rotor, how about emailing (edit)the company(/edit)? instead of starting a new argument on how their either geared twaord performance (wich they are) and not rice and just for looks.

either way ya go, there not for cooling. its to help vent the gas-buildup between the pads n rotors at high temps. the actual 'slots' on a rotor, are the vents running down the middle to dissapate heat. for normal everyday use, its pointless to get 'slotted' drilled, or the combo of the two, because you will never create the temperaturs high enough to make them work properly.

......$0.02


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *...if ya need info on what slotted/cross-drilled does for a rotor, how about emailing (edit)the company(/edit)?*


This is useless for the most part. Here's why: 95% of companies dont care about you. They care about making a profit and will make ambiguous claims to make you think their product is superior.



> * geared twaord performance (wich they are) and not rice and just for looks.*


Unless you drive a rally car, or have $500 ceramic drilled rotors, they are *NOT* geared toward performance in any sense of the word.



> *its to help vent the gas-buildup between the pads n rotors at high temps.*


Correction. It *WAS* to help vent gas buildup between the pad and the rotor. In the 1950's and 60's, the glue compound that held the pad material onto the pad backing plate would boil and "out-gas' causing a layer of gas to form between the pad and rotor. So unless you have a 1956 Chevy Bel-Air with stock brake pads, this is no longer an issue. Brake companies know this is not exactly common knowledge and use this to sell bogus products that do nothing but make them more money. Please reaslize this. Go find me any road racer using anything but blank rotors.



> *the actual 'slots' on a rotor, are the vents running down the middle to dissapate heat.*


Please explain how this physics-defying feat is possible? How in the world can air be a better heat sink than cast iron? It cant. You are wrong. Slots dont dissipate heat. Slots help clean the leading edge of the pad.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sucks to be a ricer 

EDIT- Should keep clean in the winter, right?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Please explain how this physics-defying feat is possible? How in the world can air be a better heat sink than cast iron? It cant. You are wrong. Slots dont dissipate heat. Slots help clean the leading edge of the pad. *


I think he was talking about the metal in the space between the two halves of a vented rotor. I'm not sure what to call them. Vent vanes?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......yes i was. i dont know what there called. 


and like i said, this is now going to drag on and whatever anyone says will be turned down to matter of opinion. everyone was told a diff version of design properties of brake rotors, that is mine.

"Go find me any road racer using anything but blank rotors"

JGTC- http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=JGTC&E=Fuji_III/Saturday_qualifying_2&Y=2003&O=36#

....1st n 6th pic

for some reason i can 'see through' those rotors.......and i think those are pros......

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2001&S=PRORALLY&E=Rim_of_the_World/Before_start#
...second pic.....oh look, slotted....i was looking for something on the subaru rally team, cause thats all they use, is drilled and slotted rotors.....

....keep looking on that site, then tell me that there not performance quality.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

There is no opinion when it comes to brakes. What you said was wrong. What I said was right. Just accept it, and dont waste time. Or keep arguing and Ill keep putting down what you say.

The rotors that those cars use are ceramic. Ceramic is a whole different beast. And rally is not road racing.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i was using them for comparison. how the fuck you gonna tell me "Go find me any ROAD RACER using anything but blank rotors" when you know damn well all they would use is a ceramic-metallic compound. if you knew this was gonna come up, why would you even bring it up. now it seems you you are gonna put down everything i say on the matter, even when you just disagreed on what you said before. 

anyway, im goin to bed. this isnt worth it anymore.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

All Honda Challenge, Spec Miata, 944 Cup, Grand Am Cup, and USTCC cars use CAST IRON BLANK ROTORS. Just face it. What you've been told is false.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....but i also showed you JGTC and other multiple pro road racers that do use them. now this is old, and over. the teams will use WHICHEVER setup to their advantage, or whatever the rules allow.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....more...

Cart -=- http://www.cart.com/Content/Wallpaper/2003/1600x1200/20030908W_0001.jpg
....i can see through that carts rotor...

...tell me where it says solid rotors must be used...
grand-am Cup -=- http://www.grandamerican.com/competition/2003_Cup_Rules.html
Rolex Series -=- specifies solid cast rotors for the prototype series only -=-http://www.grandamerican.com/daytona_prototype/rules.html
JGTC -=- Note the brakes section -=- http://www.jgtc.net/race/whats/t_reg_e.htm 
Spec Miata -=- says nothing about any use of solid or other rotor, meaning all are allowed/permitted -=-http://www.specmiata.com/specifications.htm
944 Cup - the 944 cup, nor the Super Cup say anything about using different rotors in the races -=- http://www.944cup.com/home.html


so far, out of the classes you listed saying "All Honda Challenge, Spec Miata, 944 Cup, Grand Am Cup, and USTCC cars use CAST IRON BLANK ROTORS. Just face it. What you've been told is false." only the honda challenge, and the USTCC have ANYTHING in their rules prohibiting the use of rotors other than stock.

please, do your research before making responces.......helps in the end


Jay


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Did anyone mention that vents, slots, and holes all increase the surface area of the rotor, allowing more heat to escape it? Obviously, the faster it dissapates heat the better it stops...brakes convert kintec enrgey to heat, and the rotor can only hold so much heat before it fades.


----------

